# Help me please!!



## hiddenbelow (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a few simple questions that I believe most of you could answer.

1. I am a tall guy 6'6" and the current clubs I am using I hit very well but I do believe the shafts are too short for me. Is there a way for me to take my own measurements at home to see what the correct length of each club should be? Also curious about my driver length as well.

Or do I need to just go to a golf store and get fitted there?

2. Will adding length to my club if needed, add length to my shots.


----------



## hiddenbelow (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry I did not add this above. Also curious how do you select the correct shaft flex for you? Is it a difficult process to buy the new shafts and install them on your own without you losing clubheads all over the course?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a graph by Tom Wishon, he does a lot of research on this kind of thing. Its definitely just a suggestion, to really get set up you need a certified fitter. He can add length to your clubs and set them up for your height. The amount they would add to your clubs will add little if any distance to your drives.

Wrist-to-Floor Measurement for Initial Club Lengths

Wrist-to-floor	Driver Length	5-Iron Length
27+ to 29 ”----	42”----- 36 ½
29+ to 32 ”----	42 ½----- 37
32+ to 34 “----	43----- 37 ½
34+ to 36 “----	43 ½----- 38
36+ to 37 “----	44----- 38 ¼
37+ to 38 “----	44 ¼----- 38 ½
38+ to 39 “----	44 ½----- 38 ¾
39+ to 40 “----	44 ¾----- 39
40+ to 41 “----	45----- 39 ¼
41+ to 42 “----	45 ½----- 39 ½
Over 42 “----	46----- 39 ¾ and up

Hope this helps.
Del


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

*custom fitting*

Being 6'6" you definetly need a more upright lie on your clubs. Here is some info on custom fitting.
The Golfaholic checkout this link.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, im 16 years old, but im also 6'5'' tall. My irons are approximately 7/8 of an inch over standard (basically an inch), but they also sit 4 degrees upright and 1 degree closed. Get your set fitted.


----------

